#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  БОДХИЧАРЬЯ-АВАТАРА

## Vera H

Вышла  книга - Шантидева. Бодхичарья-аватара. Вступление в практику Бодхисаттв.
Научное издание. ИМБТ СО РАН. Д-р фил. наук И.С. Урбанаева, пер. с тиб.


Готовится к печати  том I. Пабонгка Ринпоче Lam rim rnam sgrol lag bcangs. 
Освобождение в наших руках. Д-р фил. наук И.С. Урбанаева, пер. с тиб.

Вопросы по приобретению книг по тел.(3012) 43-46-25, Гунсыма.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вышла  книга - Шантидева. Бодхичарья-аватара. Вступление в практику Бодхисаттв.
> Научное издание. ИМБТ СО РАН. Д-р фил. наук И.С. Урбанаева, пер. с тиб.
> 
> 
> Готовится к печати  том I. Пабонгка Ринпоче Lam rim rnam sgrol lag bcangs. 
> Освобождение в наших руках. Д-р фил. наук И.С. Урбанаева, пер. с тиб.
> 
> Вопросы по приобретению книг по тел.(3012) 43-46-25, Гунсыма.


Бодхисаттва чарья аватара - это правильное название по словам 
Геше Чжамьян Кьенце.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Лично я больше доверяю:




> *Шантидева. ПУТЬ БОДХИСАТТВЫ (БОДХИЧАРЬЯ-АВАТАРА)* / Пер. Ю. Жиронкиной; отв. ред. Б. Загуменнов; лит. ред. Г. Разумова. - С-Пб.: Фонд «Карма Йеше Палдрон» / Изд-во Шанг-Шунг, 1999. - 232 с.
> 
> «Путь Бодхисаттвы» (Бодхичарья-аватара) - крупнейшее произведение буддизма Махаяны, написанное выдающимся индийским мыслителем и поэтом VIII века Шантидевой. Бодхичарья-аватара раскрывает один из важнейших идеалов человечества, идеал Бодхисаттвы, т. е. существа, посвятившего себя достижению высшей цели духовных исканий - Пробуждения во имя счастья и благоденствия всех живых существ.


http://www.rdzogschen.narod.ru/new/p...ayaavatara.gif

... Когда я вижу слова "научное издание" на книге, посвященной взращиванию Бодхичитты - т.е. величайшей буддийской практике... то что можно ожидать от такого издания. "Буддологи" - они и в Африке буддологи  :Smilie:

----------


## Vera H

Первый перевод Бодхичарья-аватары на русский язык был сделан Юлией Жиронкиной  в 1998 году. “Перевод выполнен на основе санскритского оригинала, а также тибетских, английских, французских и немецких переводов”. Так сказано в аннотации к этому изданию. В аннотации к данной книге сказано, что ‘перевод выполнен с тибетского текста Бодхичарья-аватары. Тибетские комментарии, как правило, опирались на тибетский перевод текста. Поскольку известно несколько версий санскритского оригинала, дошедших до наших дней, история санскритского текста Бодхичарья-аватары еще не является вполне ясной’.

----------


## Dondhup

> Первый перевод Бодхичарья-аватары на русский язык был сделан Юлией Жиронкиной  в 1998 году. “Перевод выполнен на основе санскритского оригинала, а также тибетских, английских, французских и немецких переводов”. Так сказано в аннотации к этому изданию. В аннотации к данной книге сказано, что ‘перевод выполнен с тибетского текста Бодхичарья-аватары. Тибетские комментарии, как правило, опирались на тибетский перевод текста. Поскольку известно несколько версий санскритского оригинала, дошедших до наших дней, история санскритского текста Бодхичарья-аватары еще не является вполне ясной’.


Я не думаю что гешела Чжамьян Кьенце, который давал комментарий по этому тексту, не знает как он называться. Поскольку у нас в руках был как раз вышеописанный перевод, мы спросили правильное название, и геше подробно рассказал о том, что называние Бодхичарьяаватара неверно.

----------


## Huandi

"Вступление в практику Бодхисаттв" это явный перевод с "Бодхисаттва чарья аватара", а не с "Бодхичарья-аватара".

----------


## Dondhup

> "Вступление в практику Бодхисаттв" это явный перевод с "Бодхисаттва чарья аватара", а не с "Бодхичарья-аватара".


Шантидэва изложил именно текст, названный Бодхисаттва чарья аватара

----------


## До

http://www.uwest.edu/sanskritcanon/S...3/sastra3.html

----------


## Uddiyana

Дорогие друзья, простите великодушно, но данная лингвистическая дискуссия довольно забавна, так как очевидно, что полное название текста "Бодхисаттва-чарья-аватара" (надеюсь, к дефисам никто не станет придираться), в то время как "Бодхичарья-аватара" - это пример обычного для тибетцев упрощения сложного санскритского названия. В тибетском языке такие упрощения - абсолютно нормальное явление, поэтому тибетцы с легкостью переносили свои грамматические правила и на санскритские слова. Нам, европейцам, конечно, не стоит копировать неестественные для европейских языков элементы тибетской грамматики, тем более, если они видоизменяют названия коренных текстов. Поэтому знающие санскрит тибетские учителя, как правило, настаивают на точном написании и произнесении санскритских слов. С другой стороны, если быть совершенно последовательным, следует помнить, что и большинство санскритских мантр подверглись в тибетском языке серьезной фонетической переделке, и вряд ли кто-то из нас произносит все мантры исключительно в их оригинальном варианте!  :Wink: 

PS// Кстати, если кто увидит Юлию Жиронкину, попросите её связаться с изд-вом "Уддияна"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо Кирилл  :Smilie:

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Лично я больше доверяю:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rdzogschen.narod.ru/new/p...ayaavatara.gif
> 
> ... Когда я вижу слова "научное издание" на книге, посвященной взращиванию Бодхичитты - т.е. величайшей буддийской практике... то что можно ожидать от такого издания. "Буддологи" - они и в Африке буддологи


Если  не ошибаюсь то  Д-р фил. наук И.С. Урбанаева  не просто буддолог но и монахиня. Так что выстрел мимо.
И "научному изданию" я лично доверял бы больше, больше уверенности что перевод продуманная научная работа, а не калька с английского издания     доморошенного знатока. Известны очень хорошие переводы текстов, сделанные именно буддологами, как например "Абхидхармакоша" или "Вопросы милинды". Так что зря вы так про буддологов.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2022)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Не хочу ни чего сказать о Ген Чензе, то же что и он говорили почти все тибетские учителя, включая и Гьалцабдже и подобных. Но недавно Далай Лама, комменитуя этот текст сказал, что Куну Лама Тензин Гялцен поднял вопрос о его названии, говоря, что в санскритском оригинале было "Бодхичарьяаватара" без "сатва" которое для уточнения добавили переводчики. В Тенгьюре оно есть не только в названии коренного текста, но и большинства комментариев, только текст Праджнякарамати сохранил в названии "Бодхичарьяаватарапаньчика". Возможно из-за фразы: "...для того, что бы и для других описать этот путь, желая составить "Вступление в практику бодхи", провозгасил такие стихи как "Сугатам" и так далее...." (Дергесское издание Тенгьюр/Раздел Мадхьямаки/Том "Ла"/41 лист)
Таким образом, возможно оба написания названия имеют право быть "правильными"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Анирудха

Круто вы всех поставили на место Тенгон Лама!!!

----------


## Анирудха

> в санскритском оригинале было "Бодхичарьяаватара" без "сатва" которое для уточнения добавили переводчики.


Вот и всем спорам конец, так что большое спасибо нашему "Покровителю Самадхи"!!!

----------


## Uddiyana

> Таким образом, возможно оба написания названия имеют право быть "правильными"


Мне тоже так кажется  :Wink:  Думаю, ценность этого текста никак не зависит от написания названия...

----------


## Denli

> ... Когда я вижу слова "научное издание" на книге, посвященной взращиванию Бодхичитты - т.е. величайшей буддийской практике... то что можно ожидать от такого издания. "Буддологи" - они и в Африке буддологи


А когда я вижу процитированные выше слова, мне лично делается не по себе от снобизма таких вот взращивателей Бодхичитты, как Eternal Jew.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2022)

----------

